# 16 month old shows no signs of walking



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

My baby is 16 months old and shows no sign of walking on her own. She crawls and "walks" holding onto a chair or the sofa, but she never walks without holding onto anything.

Is this "okay?" All my other kids walked pretty well by this point, and all my friends with babies / toddlers her age are walking.


----------



## Star (Apr 21, 2003)

: I have a feeling we're going to be in the same position soon, too.


----------



## canadiangranola (Oct 1, 2004)

My little one was 16 months before he started walking, and although I was the only on eI knew who's kid didn't walk yet, I have a friend who met 2 other moms who's kids were also not walking by 16 months (she met them at the library...so it wasn't like she was out lookin for them.)

I wouldn't worry about it too much, she'll walk when she's ready (normal age for walking is anywhere between 9-18 months...some babies walk way early, and some wait along time. Crawling and cruising are effective ways of getting around for your dd, so maybe she just has no motivation to walk. We got our son ta take his first steps by standing him between us (dh and I) and we would sit about 5 feet from each other and then tempt him to "walk to daddy" or whatever, using lots of praise when he did it. He did it once, and then not again for about a week, and then he started again...and now there is no stopping him. I think the difference is actually a good one...I think most who start walking super early fall alot and are really unsteady, where the late walkers tend to walk and stay walking, kwim? My mom used to say to me : I've never seen a kid in kindergarten crawl to school... your baby will do it, just at her own pace. Like everything else, they are all so different, but we tend to try and want to keep up with the next family.

It'll happen soon enough, enjoy her lack of mobility while you still can :LOL

Peace,
anno


----------



## orangeiron (Oct 21, 2004)

i didn't walk til i was 17 months old. i wouldn't worry, as long as she's mobile she's probably content for now.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

My 2.5 year old dd did everything physically early EXCEPT walk. There is just no ryhme or reason to it it seems. She rolled over at 3 months, crawled by 6 months and cruised holding on to things by 8 months......then didn't actually walk until 15.5 months.

I wouldn't be worried. Lots of babies walk later. I agree with CanadianGranola, it seems when they walk later, they are more stable. And the comment about not having any kindegarteners crawling to school is a good one!


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

My son didn't walk by himself until 18 months. I did worry. He started the furniture walking at 11 months, right on time, but then every other child we knew walked independently before he did. Finally we got him to a physical therapist. I think he probably would have worked out all the physical issues on his own, but I still felt like it was important to give him whatever assistance would be helpful to him. He was on the verge of walking for a looooooong time, including at least three months of walking while holding someone's hand. He just didn't feel stable and balanced. He had scooted on his butt and one side of his body was stronger.

He will be 22 months tomorrow and he walks just fine now! He has totally caught up.

If you are concerned I would say to act on it and ask for an evaluation. I felt like people were constantly telling me that I shouldn't be comparing him to other children, and I think we could have provided more assistance.


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

DS crawled, sat and cruised all within a week at 6.5 months. Then he didn't walk until 15.5 months. There was no sign he was going to start - he just did it all of a sudden. I have heard that up to 18 months is normal. DS is very cautious and laid-back so it fit his personality that he didn't take the initiative sooner.


----------



## aquarianangela (Apr 25, 2003)

i am in the same boat. dd is 16.5 months. she crawled at 11.5 months and cruises and stands fine but just won't try to walk. every once in a while i can get her to take about 5-6 steps at a time but usually she drops down and crawls. she also doesn't say anything yet either, still babbling. i try not to get frustrated but it just makes me feel bad and worry when i see kids so much younger doing these things with ease and she is still not doing them. i am really ready for her to make these milestones; i feel like we are "stuck" until she does and it is really hard to stay relaxed about it the longer she doesn't progress. so no advice but i hear ya.


----------



## guestmama9907 (Nov 24, 2003)

my dd didnt walk until 16 months. She could stand on her own and even do squats but never took a step until 16 months. now at 18 months there is no stopping her! i wouldn't worry...


----------



## nic (Jan 13, 2003)

I know it's hard but I really would try not to worry about it. My dd didn't start walking until 17 months and now at 18 mos. she walks like a champ. She just wasn't ready until she was ready, you know?


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

If she's crawling well & "cruising" on the furniture, it sounds like she's well on her way! Some kids don't walk until they're completely ready. If she's cruising on the furniture, you can try setting up the furniture in a row to increase her cruising length. Then, start putting spaces between the furniture. She can start reaching, then maybe taking a step between, etc., gradually building up.

DD & I also played a game where I would have her facing me, & i'd pick her up & put her at arms' length & have her come towards me. She started taking steps without realizing it!









Good luck!!!


----------



## scoob (Mar 16, 2004)

My little guy (19 months old now) started walking the day after his 18 month b-day. I wasn't too worried. He was born with bilateral (means both feet are affected) clubfeet and I kind of expected him to be a bit late, even though statistically, I don't think treated cf kids are that much later than normal. Just had it fixed in my mind that he would be on the late side. He has regular appointments with a very good pediatric orthopedic surgeon who's following the clubfoot treatment, and, though he was kind of suprised when he wasn't walking at the appt. when he was 17 months old, his comment was "what's important is what they ARE doing". Like, if they're cruising really well (which he was and sounds like yours is too), I don't think it's that big of a deal.

I wouldn't worry about it! I think temperament has alot to do with it too. I've noticed that my guy is much more cautious about new things than his older, earlier-walking sister was.


----------



## caitlinsmom (Jun 10, 2004)

I wouldnt worry. Dd never held onto things to walk, she wouldnt walk supported, nothing. One day when she was 19 mo old we bought this stick duck that waddles when pushed and she hasnt stopped running since! Not kidding either on Monday she crawled and tuesday she ran!! She has been "behind" on all her pyhsical milestones but is far ahead with everything else.

I would enjoy this time with your dd, once they start going you never stop. She may just be watching and waiting until she decides its time. They are clever little things.

Good Luck.


----------



## nicholas_mom (Apr 23, 2004)

My 19 month is STILL not walking 100%. He is using the push toy alot lately and recently has been able to stand up all by himself !!!!
















He is climbing up steps and trying to figure out how to walk steps. At 16 months he wasn't even standing up!

Good Luck!


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

I wouldn't worry. My son went from doing that to full fledged walking in a matter of days. There is such a large spectrum for average walking age.


----------



## pomegranate (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi there. This post is quite old...I found it while doing a search. I am wondering if anyone out there is still in the same boat?

My 16 month DD has yet to crawl. She also doesn't pull herself to a stand. She *loves* to walk while holding on to our hands, we've kinda "tricked" her into taking a solo step or two between 2 people, but nothing on her own. She will sometimes creep along the sofa, but it seems she doesn't have her balance (which would explain delayed walking, I guess). DD does scoot along on her bottom, not fast, but she does get around a little bit.

Some days I am at peace with her being "behind" with the mobility, and others (like tonight) I am freaking out. She has other health concerns as well (underweight, small head circumference, chronic constipation, extreme night waking). She doesn't say many words either, but I am way less concerned about that as she has recently added to her vocabulary.

I do believe that many, if not all, her health issues are related. We have seen a few doctors for initial visits, and she goes to the chiropractor, and we have recently taken her to a naturopath as well. I am looking into live blood analysis for the constipation problem. I don't know where to turn right now.







: Or maybe I am making too much of everything.







: She is a happy, bright, engaged little girl.

Thank-you for reading, and I would really appreciate any replies.


----------



## Aridel (Apr 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pomegranate* 
Hi there. This post is quite old...I found it while doing a search. I am wondering if anyone out there is still in the same boat?

My 16 month DD has yet to crawl. She also doesn't pull herself to a stand. She *loves* to walk while holding on to our hands, we've kinda "tricked" her into taking a solo step or two between 2 people, but nothing on her own. She will sometimes creep along the sofa, but it seems she doesn't have her balance (which would explain delayed walking, I guess). DD does scoot along on her bottom, not fast, but she does get around a little bit.

Some days I am at peace with her being "behind" with the mobility, and others (like tonight) I am freaking out. She has other health concerns as well (underweight, small head circumference, chronic constipation, extreme night waking). She doesn't say many words either, but I am way less concerned about that as she has recently added to her vocabulary.

I do believe that many, if not all, her health issues are related. We have seen a few doctors for initial visits, and she goes to the chiropractor, and we have recently taken her to a naturopath as well. I am looking into live blood analysis for the constipation problem. I don't know where to turn right now.







: Or maybe I am making too much of everything.







: She is a happy, bright, engaged little girl.

Thank-you for reading, and I would really appreciate any replies.









If you are concerned, you can always call EI (Early Intervention), or whatever it is called near you. They provide in-home therapy services to children with delays who are under 3 years old. First they would do an evaluation, to see where your dd is, and if she needed it, they would offer therapy, at your house, to help her. I sometimes feel like I may as well C&P some of my posts because I do suggest this a lot, but my experience has been that if a mother is worried, it's worth checking out, and this is a way to do that. Their testing and therapy is all play based, nothing too stressful for Mom or the kid, and depending on your state it's free or sliding scale. You can also opt out - have her tested and then decide you don't want therapy, even if they are willing to give her services.

I do know that there are people who think skipping crawling is all right, but I'm not too familiar with the arguments on each side myself.


----------



## shilohfrazer (Feb 6, 2006)

I have 3 kids-all started at different times. My now 10 yr old son just sat until he was a year old! Then he started crawling. I'm a pretty mellow mom and didn't stress too much-but at 16 months I took him to our pediatrician to make sure his feet/legs/bones were ok! He said to give him until 18 months and then check back-wasn't worried. And sure enough he finally walked at 18 months! He's never had any problems and plays soccer/baseball/skateboards.
My next son walked at 10 1/2 months!! That seemed too early!
Just try and enjoy this extra time when you dont have to chase him around!!
take care!


----------

